# GT vs UGA game thread



## lbzdually (Nov 25, 2016)

Starting it early so a Bammer doesn't do it first and mess up UGA's mojo.  Do you thing the refs will call false start on GT since the lineman start moving before the snap nearly every play?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2016)

The real question is, do you think the 54 tech fans in the stands will even know it is going on.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The real question is, do you think the 54 tech fans in the stands will even know it is going on.



They will act like they don't even care unless GT wins.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!! THWGT!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2016)

the dawgs win when i start the thread.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2016)

It's a win win for tech fans. If they win if awesome. If they lose they knew they would, then they go back to pulling for bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Starting it early so a Bammer doesn't do it first and mess up UGA's mojo.  Do you thing the refs will call false start on GT since the lineman start moving before the snap nearly every play?



Dogs win in a bloodbath 42-17.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Starting it early so a Bammer doesn't do it first and mess up UGA's mojo.  Do you thing the refs will call false start on GT since the lineman start moving before the snap nearly every play?



Ain't such game, it is the UGA v gt game.  Catch up man ... catch up!

GO DAWGS squish them bugs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Network/time ???  I can't find ???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Network/time ???  I can't find ???



12 sec Chanel


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs! squish the bugs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

I see Quack has arrived in Athens, in his traveling tailgating mobile. Wow! What a camper, man! 



GO DAWGS! BEAT THOSE YELLER FLIES SILLY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> 12 sec Chanel




Found it, can't believe we're not on a major network ??





Silver Britches said:


> I see Quack has arrived in Athens, in his traveling tailgating mobile. Wow! What a camper, man!
> 
> View attachment 891839
> 
> GO DAWGS! BEAT THOSE YELLER FLIES SILLY!





If you think that's sweet, you should see my house . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

thats perfect silver. did you leave off the elton john heart too.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Chubb running like he means it so far.  Eason can't quite get his deep throws in the right spot.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

2nd and 4 and they run into a 8 man front.  Would have a good time to take a shot.  No points after a good drive, hope that's not a sign.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Undisciplined defense on that big run.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

7-0 Tech

Tech just ran right over us their first series. 

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

UGA's line is winning so far, have to get points here.  Chaney needs to mix it up on first down and throw every once in a while.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Screen behind the line, Chaney is so predictable.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Nauta is the best TE UGA had had in 15 years.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

He got across the 20.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

TD Michel!  Maybe UGA can outscore them and wear their defense down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

TD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

it looked like that pitch went backwards and out before the line.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Stupid backwards screen again when they need 8 yards.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

Dawgs need to bring the heat on the Tech QB this series.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 26, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Stupid backwards screen again when they need 8 yards.



Yep, our play caller is as predictable as the day is long. Run on 1st. down, and won't throw the ball down the field on 3rd. down.


----------



## Jeetdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Apparently you signed Eason for his amazing handoff ability


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Great running by Michel, UGA needs 7 here.  Chaney has got to take a shot after a big run like that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

That was a bad pass interference call on Tech.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Play was still going on, Stinch.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

McKenzie with the stupid penalty.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

He got bailed out by the GT player.  It seems like for every good play he makes a boneheaded one.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

The human penalty


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

GT with the cheap block.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Holding.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, sir! INT, baby!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

He just threw the ball up.  I suspect Chaney will be conservative here.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Eason has shown he can run the quick offense very well, yet Chaney and Smart won't even try it in the last game with nothing to lose but pride.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

Tech came to play today. Dawgs need to wake up and get after it in the second half.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Wonder if we gonna have Chub in the second half.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

FUMBLE! Dawgs ball!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Chubb is out there.  That fumble bailed the UGA defense out as they had no clue how to play the pitch.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Chaney remembered UGA has TE's.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

That was a catch! Bad call right there. Our receiver clearly had possession. At least we got 3 out of it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Good blitz timing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

That was a Big Dawg sack right there!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah, baby! TD, DAWGS! 

24-14 Dawgs on top!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Come on get 7 here.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Woerner should have had that one.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

I would have felt better with a 3 score lead.   GT can hit you in a hurry with one missed tackle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Woerner should have had that one.



Yep!

27-14 Good guys!

Keep on fighting, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!



No luck this morning in the woods? Just remember, if you need any meat, you can always go to a grocery store.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Finish it Dawgs!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 26, 2016)

Chubb can go pro. I want Michel to stay!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

What a play by David Marshall.  Sure doesn't look like a 3 star prospect.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

Lol at Paul  Johnson


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> What a play by David Marshall.  Sure doesn't look like a 3 star prospect.



Was just talking about him. He's a hoss!

Keep on keeping on, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Now's the time to run it down GT throat, they should be worn down.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

You guys also gotta remember UGA is missing it's best tackler in Patrick.  I think he would have blown up a few more plays and made it way harder to run the ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

UGA out of sorts on this drive, hope they don't think this is over.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Bad drive, now it's time for the punt team to do it's job.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Should have been holding in the end zone.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2016)

Dawgs need to answer right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Defense looked completely lost on that drive.  Offense better get 7 here or  a long drive and 3 with no time left.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

A run on 1st down, what a surprise from Chaney.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

A run on 2nd down, really throwing them off Chaney.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

A 1st down, now finish them.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

I think everybody in the stadium knows it's going to be play action pass now.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

What a collapse in the 4th.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

UGA was having great success with the toss sweep and they completely went away from it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Chaney has to go and Tucker shouldn't be far behind.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

They need to just let Gt score as they are going to let them score with no time if they wait.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

GT not helping themselves, maybe UGA will bow up and stop them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

oh my.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2016)

We suck. Gone huntin'


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

Uh oh


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Lost to UT, Vandy, UF, GT in the same year.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

Don't give up tech can still snatch defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Good game Tek! Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Didn't Richt get fired last year for not beating GT by enough?


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 26, 2016)

Fire Mike Bobo.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 26, 2016)

Disgraceful


----------



## tcward (Nov 26, 2016)

A pure shame Kirby....


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

Yep! It's official, WE SUCK! 

Congrats to our Tech bros! Y'all played a great game.

Post up the avatars for us to wear and I'll happily change mine.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

That was stupid for us to even throw the ball during that time of the INT. We needed to keep running it. Dumb, dumb, dumb, call to throw it!

Fire Chaney!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Poor defensive effort and extremely poor passing and catching. Eason got a long way to go. I place the passing on youth. I place the lack of effort on defense on poor preparation and a lack of spirit.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats to the Tech bros y'all came in and took it.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> That was stupid for us to even throw the ball during that time of the INT. We needed to keep running it. Dumb, dumb, dumb, call to throw it!
> 
> Fire Chaney!!!!!!!!



Yep, it was off a timeout where everyone in the stadium knew a pass was coming because if the play had been a run, there would have been no need for a timeout.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

Quack runs this state.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Chaney needs to coaching in NAIA ball as an assistant running back coach.


----------



## SCDAWG (Nov 26, 2016)

The mediocrity and disappoint continues.


----------



## across the river (Nov 26, 2016)

McGarity is the one who needs to go.  Everything he has touched goes downhill quickly.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Poor defensive effort and extremely poor passing and catching. Eason got a long way to go. I place the passing on youth. I place the lack of effort on defense on poor preparation and a lack of spirit.



I thought our defense played well today. Tech runs on everyone.  That stupid decision to throw the ball is what cost us. Chaney should have called a run and that would have kept the clock moving. Dumb decision right there!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Johnson definitely outcoached Kirby in this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

I got tired of getting beat on the pitch and poor play in the secondary.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

I am done with football till next September.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

We need to hire Bobo back ASAP!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

Tech runs this state!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2016)

Jackets run this state.   That is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Jackets run this state.   That is all.



No argument from this Dawg CPJ 3-2 in Athens.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

S
uga
c
k
s


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 26, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Jackets run this state.   That is all.



What he said. Back on the porch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

What a crock!


----------



## fredw (Nov 26, 2016)

Didn't we have a coach who beat Tech on a regular basis?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2016)

fredw said:


> Didn't we have a coach who beat Tech on a regular basis?



Yeah and they fired him


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 26, 2016)

Losses to your 3 biggest rivals in one year. Not a great way to start your coaching career. Especially with 2 of the best tailback in the country and the greatest high school qb to ever breathe.


----------



## fredw (Nov 26, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Losses to your 3 biggest rivals in one year. Not a great way to start your coaching career. Especially with 2 of the best tailback in the country and the greatest high school qb to ever breathe.



I'd say lost to three of the top four rivals (beat the barn).

Time for the Bulldog faithful to start to wonder about the current coach?  It's been a bad year.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2016)

Here's what I don't get from other Dawg fans-they always say wait until Kirby gets his players.  What does it say about his coaching ability when he has to have overwhelming talent to beat mediocre teams?   Lost to Vandy and GT and nearly lost to Nichols, UK, and ULL with superior talent.  The talent gap over all those teams was significant, yet the players did not play up to their talent level.  That is coaching.  Not tackling and trying to strip the ball when all you need is to stop them on first down and DB's getting completely lost against a HS offense.  I know UGA didn't play any juggernauts passing last year but they were still the #1 pass defense in the country and how far have they went backwards this year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats Tech


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2016)

Jackets run this state but they still suck. Bigly.


----------



## 3darcher (Nov 26, 2016)

who needs to be fired now?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

That late interception cost us the game.Congrats Techies


----------



## dutchman (Nov 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We suck. Gone huntin'



Ya heard it here first...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Here's what I don't get from other Dawg fans-they always say wait until Kirby gets his players.  What does it say about his coaching ability when he has to have overwhelming talent to beat mediocre teams?   Lost to Vandy and GT and nearly lost to Nichols, UK, and ULL with superior talent.  The talent gap over all those teams was significant, yet the players did not play up to their talent level.  That is coaching.  Not tackling and trying to strip the ball when all you need is to stop them on first down and DB's getting completely lost against a HS offense.  I know UGA didn't play any juggernauts passing last year but they were still the #1 pass defense in the country and how far have they went backwards this year?



You forgot the worst team in the SEC (besides us) Missouri in the"nearly lost to" list.  You could not be more correct.  Kiby Smart is not going to be the answer.  He and his cosching staff are idiots.  What a worthless year of football.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

So after one year with a new  coach yall have done decided Kirby is not the one?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> You forgot the worst team in the SEC (besides us) Missouri in the"nearly lost to" list.  You could not be more correct.  Kiby Smart is not going to be the answer.  He and his cosching staff are idiots.  What a worthless year of football.



Like I said earlier, DUMB decision to throw the ball when they needed to run it and keep the clock moving during that time in the game. They better find them an OC before next year. Chaney isn't worth a flip. If he was so great, why has been all over the place? We ought to try and get Bobo back. Bobo had us going on offense the last several years he was here.

I'm telling you, he better find another OC or Chaney will cause him to lose his job.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

Unreal


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 26, 2016)

I guess I'm giving Smart a pass being its his 1st year although losing to Tech really sucks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2016)

No words.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Give him three years. If we're getting more of the same then "hope" that changes are made. One thing for sure, none of us (that I'm aware of) have control of what desicions are made from the high dollar admins. So the only way to make an impact is when folks get tired of the same ole malarkey and stop going to the games(MONEY). 
When Richt was fired(which was the right call IMHO), hiring an unproven coach was a HIGH risk. I'm still shocked at that move. Time will tell.....


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

And now bring Bobo back.....lol.Tell me what makes this team so great that if Bobo was back we would win the east?You have a freshman QB,a O line that sux to high heaven.Defense has played well this year and the only thing that has kept us in games this year,but maybe we should bring back Grantham-lol.How many dropped passes have their been this year?How many miss reads by Eason?I could go on and on


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

Kirby already has a projected #3 class for next year.CMR never had that.It all about recruting and the talent you put on the field.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

I guess if Saint Saban were coaching this GA team this year he would have them undefeated,playing for the SEC championship and in the playoffs.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 26, 2016)

Go tech!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Preach fish hawk!!! Lots of things to improve on but just the simple fact the Dawgs are only graduating 11 seniors tell us a lot. Chaney needs to go on a diet but I'll hold judgement until this time next year.  Go Dawgs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 26, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Didn't Richt get fired last year for not beating GT by enough?





fredw said:


> Didn't we have a coach who beat Tech on a regular basis?





Throwback said:


> Yeah and they fired him



Wonder if Mark Richt could have won the game for Kirby Smart today?  

Both coaches had a 7-4 record going into today's games. 

Oops, maybe we're not suppose to talk about this.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Preach fish hawk!!! Lots of things to improve on but just the simple fact the Dawgs are only graduating 11 seniors tell us a lot. Chaney needs to go on a diet but I'll hold judgement until this time next year.  Go Dawgs



Yea he could stand to lose a few....lol but I'm not going to pass judgment on him quite  yet,the man can only work with what he's got and I don't care if you run the ball up the middle or toss sweep it till your blue in the face if your o line sux they just do.The real turning point in the game was the late interception thrown on a bad pass by  our freshman QB


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 26, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> So after one year with a new  coach yall haveAnother  decided Kirby is not the one?



ABSOLUTELY FREAKING YES.  Surely you can tell he is in over his head.  Another super recruiting class next year (maybe our best ever) won't do any good with this staff. When will Ga. ever live up to its potential? ????


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Yea he could stand to lose a few....lol but I'm not going to pass judgment on him quite  yet,the man can only work with what he's got and I don't care if you run the ball up the middle or toss sweep it till your blue in the face if your o line sux they just do.The real turning point in the game was the late interception thrown on a bad pass by  our freshman QB



Agree 100%


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> ABSOLUTELY FREAKING YES.  Surely you can tell he is in over his head.  Another super recruiting class next year (maybe our best ever) won't do any good with this staff. When will Ga. ever live up to its potential? ????



I can tell Kirby is coaching,at least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yep! It's official, WE SUCK!
> 
> Congrats to our Tech bros! Y'all played a great game.
> 
> Post up the avatars for us to wear and I'll happily change mine.




Dooooooood, that was too close !! 



Matthew6 said:


> Quack runs this state.





SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats Tech





Thanks bro, I still can't breathe !!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 26, 2016)

looks like the Dawgs are allergic to bee stings


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Ain't such game, it is the UGA v gt game.  Catch up man ... catch up!
> 
> GO DAWGS squish them bugs!






Keep running that bull puppie mouth . .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## across the river (Nov 26, 2016)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Give him three years. If we're getting more of the same then "hope" that changes are made. One thing for sure, none of us (that I'm aware of) have control of what desicions are made from the high dollar admins. So the only way to make an impact is when folks get tired of the same ole malarkey and stop going to the games(MONEY).
> When Richt was fired(which was the right call IMHO), hiring an unproven coach was a HIGH risk. I'm still shocked at that move. Time will tell.....




You shouldn't have been surprised. Mark Richt was fired, so Kirby cold be hired.  When word got out that South Carolina was going to go after Kirby, big money donors demanded the change thinking they were getting Saban 2.0.  What they got was the first year in history that UGA has lost to Tenn., Florida, Vanderbilt, and GT in the same year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 26, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Kirby already has a projected #3 class for next year.CMR never had that.It all about recruting and the talent you put on the field.



Depth is key. Vols back to back top 5 classes couldn't get us the East this year due to injuries. Plus that class ain't signed any papers yet; )


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Depth is key. Vols back to back top 5 classes couldn't get us the East this year due to injuries. Plus that class ain't signed any papers yet; )


Right nasty buck that's why I said projected


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats, Techies.

Heartbreaking loss for us. We've had some tough losses this year. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 26, 2016)

across the river said:


> You shouldn't have been surprised. Mark Richt was fired, so Kirby cold be hired.  When word got out that South Carolina was going to go after Kirby, big money donors demanded the change thinking they were getting Saban 2.0.  What they got was the *first year in history that UGA has lost to Tenn., Florida, Vanderbilt, and GT in the same year*.



OMG!  Uh-oh, you done gone & said it.  We're not suppose to talk about that either.  Wrong kind of "1st in history" to be making.



It will be interesting after a few more recruiting seasons how much team improvement can be made with Kirby Smart eventually coaching only his collective recruits with no more Richt recruit leftovers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Congrats, Techies.
> 
> Heartbreaking loss for us. We've had some tough losses this year. Go Dawgs!!!





Thanks for maning up bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

CKS will have the dwags running this nation in 2-4 years, just give 'em time and more thugs ,...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep running that bull puppie mouth . .




I did and I will, knowing that I will only eat crow every 7 or 8 years.  

Congratulation Slide rule!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I did and I will, knowing that I will only eat crow every 7 or 8 years.
> 
> Congratulation Slide rule!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!





MudDucker said:


> I did and I will, knowing that I will only eat crow every 7 or 8 years.
> 
> Congratulation Slide rule!



What up wit dem avatars? 

Hawt chicks with stomatchheesss like that won't fly
around here!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2016)

Big7 said:


> What up wit dem avatars?
> 
> Hawt chicks with stomatchheesss like that won't fly
> around here!



Do you realize how hard it is to find a hawt chick in GT attire or that has anything to do with GT?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 27, 2016)

Eason lost it
Where's Fromm?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Eason lost it
> Where's Fromm?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 27, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> Eason lost it
> Where's Fromm?



Eason was off yesterday even when he was not pressured. But passes were dropped by our rec. corp,too. Bauta's drop with 20 seconds to go killed any chance of a FG. 
The bullet pass behind Godwin that was a picked off late was very typical of his passing yesterday. Sorta hard and wild.
Eason could also learn to pump fake the ball...he'd have all the DL off the ground. He had two passes deflected with open men waiting for the ball.
Also why would we continue to play soft zone defense when the other team is driving for the winning td..they hit two 30 yd passes to wr's that were way too open. I don't get that strategy. Also had a few third and 1 or 2 yds to go and our LB are 5 yards deep. What the heck?
As for Chaney, lets hope he opens it up some next year with a little more imagination. CPJ play calling makes him look silly, like its his first year or something. 
Eason was mostly impressive in his first year but I hope the competition is opened up because I am not sure he is the Elite Qb we need. 

Oh and Congrats to GT.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 27, 2016)

"Forest, how did this happen "


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> "Forest, how did this happen "





 I dunno, but I'm LOVING IT !!!!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Eason was mostly impressive in his first year but I hope the competition is opened up because I am not sure he is the Elite Qb we need.


2200 yards out of a true freshman isn't terrible. But I agree. Fromm is bringing the competition to him in the spring.



westcobbdog said:


> Oh and Congrats to GT.


Ugh, that too.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 27, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 2200 yards out of a true freshman isn't terrible. But I agree. Fromm is bringing the competition to him in the spring.
> 
> 
> Ugh, that too.



Is Fromm an early enrollee?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Nov 27, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Is Fromm an early enrollee?



I thought he was. I could be wrong, wouldn't even be the first time today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 2200 yards out of a true freshman isn't terrible. But I agree. Fromm is bringing the competition to him in the spring.
> 
> 
> Ugh, that too.



congratulating tek then getting banded again, now that sux


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2016)

That one didn't last long...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congratulating tek then getting banded again, now that sux





Wellllllll, at least he showed a lil class 'fo getting banded !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2016)

For the non-homey we lost.


----------



## across the river (Dec 3, 2016)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 2200 yards out of a true freshman isn't terrible. But I agree. Fromm is bringing the competition to him in the spring.
> 
> 
> Ugh, that too.



There has been one true freshman (Erik Ainge) in the history of the SEC that has ever won an SEC division title.  No true freshman has ever won the SEC, and only one has ever won a national title.  He was like Hurts this year in that he was more of a additional running back than he was a quarterback, and his defense was  lights out.  Anyone believing a true freshman is going to come in and lead Georgia to any type of championship (SEC or NC) needs there head examined. It isn't going to happen.  Fromm won't do it next year, nor will Lawrence (at Georgia or Clemson) do it the following.  Eason is what the dawgs have starting next year, so hope he makes a big jump.  If Fromm ends up back there be worried.


----------

